# Official 3dMark06 Rank Thread



## bomberboysk

This is the Official Rank Thread for 3dMark06

What you must do to get your score listed:

Members Must have a minimum of 100 posts.
Members must use latest version of 3dMark06.
These rankings are only for currently owned hardware, at time of submission. Please provide a screenshot of two instances of CPU-Z(Memory and CPU Tabs), GPU-Z, an Open Copy of notepad with username and date, as well as a timestamp.
An open Copy of Notepad with both the date and your computerforum username.
One result per sytem(GPU+CPU) per user, however, users may submit results from multiple systems. If multiple results from the same system are submitted, the older result will be removed from the google apps database.
A valid ORB Submission link with your Username in the description or name of system is [strike]required[/strike] *OPTIONAL*.
Scores will be updated a minimum of once a week, please do not continually ask the scores to be updated.

*Scores may be submitted Here*

Ranks will include a Top 10 overall, Top 25 nVidia, and Top 25 ATi.

*Spreadsheet May be Viewed Here.*

Update January 17th 2011: A bolded and underlined *L/N* will be used beside a score to denote that the score came from a Laptop/Notebook.


----------



## bomberboysk

*Top 10 Overall*

Scores are listed as follows:
(CPU/Clockspeed/GPU Model/Number of GPU Cores/GPU Core Clock/GPU Memory Clock) [3dmark Score]

1. 87dtna (Xeon X5667/4964Mhz/GTX 470/1/865Mhz/1830Mhz) [31663]
2. Jasonn20 (i7 2600K/5002Mhz/HD5870/1/1025Mhz/1300Mhz) [31565]
3. 87dtna (Core i7 2500K/5109Mhz/GTS 450/2/970Mhz/2050Mhz) [31146]
4. 87dtna (Core i7 920/4410Mhz/5850/3/950Mhz/1200Mhz) [30240]
5. jevery (Core i7 950/4312Mhz/GTX 460/2/832Mhz/2090Mhz) [27993]
6. Jasonn20 (Core i7 920/4515Mhz/HD5870/1000Mhz/1300Mhz) [27948]
7. jevery (Core i7 950/4200Mhz/HD4870/2/790Mhz/985Mhz) [26206]
8. 87dtna (Xeon L5640/4177Mhz/GTX 460 768mb/900 Mhz/2100Mhz) [25890]
9. Domain_Man (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4500Mhz/GTX580/1/772Mhz/1002Mhz) [25598]
10. 87dtna (Core i7 860/4200Mhz/GTX460 1GB/1/925/1000Mhz) [25433]​


----------



## bomberboysk

*Top 25 ATi*

Scores are listed as follows:
(CPU/Clockspeed/GPU Model/Number of GPU's/GPU Core Clock/GPU Memory Clock) [3dmark Score]

1. Jasonn20 (i7 2600K/5002Mhz/HD5870/1/1025Mhz/1300Mhz) [31565]
2. 87dtna (Core i7 920/4410Mhz/5850/3/950Mhz/1200Mhz) [30240]
3. Jasonn20 (Core i7 920/4515Mhz/HD5870/1000Mhz/1300Mhz) [27948]
4. jevery (Core i7 950/4200Mhz/HD4870/2/790Mhz/985Mhz) [26206]
5. jevery (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4230Mhz/HD4870/2/810Mhz/985Mhz) [24231]
6. Sslaglez28 (Phenom II X4 955/4300Mhz/HD6950/1/950Mhz/1450Mhz) [22959]
7. The Chad (Core i7 920/3400Mhz/HD5870/1/900Mhz/1300Mhz) [22339]
8. joh06937 (Phenom II X4 955/3815Mhz/HD5970/2/850Mhz/1200Mhz) [21403]
9. Jasonn20 (Phenom II X6 1055T/4050Mhz/HD4870/1/870Mhz/1030Mhz) [20297]
10. Jasonn20 (Core i7 920/4305Mhz/HD4870/1/870Mhz/1030Mhz) [20200]
11. Bacon (Phenom II X4 940/3625Mhz/HD4870/2/790Mhz/980Mhz) [19984]
12. Jluchinski (Core i7 920/2670Mhz/HD5850/1/775Mhz/1125Mhz) [18934]
13. lubo4444 (Core i7 920/2678Mhz/HD5870/1/850Mhz/1200Mhz) [18543]
14. Nevakonaza (Core 2 Quad Q6600/3500Mhz/HD4890/1/910Mhz/1010Mhz) [16848]
15. linkin (AMD Athlon II X4 635/3480Mhz/HD5770/1/930Mhz/1300Mhz) [16401]
16. linkin (Pentium Dual Core E6300/4003Mhz/HD5770/1/1000Mhz/1400Mhz) [16282]
17. Gooberman (Athlon II X4 640/3330Mhz/HD5770/1/998Mhz/1338Mhz) [15676] 
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
​


----------



## bomberboysk

*Top 25 nVidia*

Scores are listed as follows:
(CPU/Clockspeed/GPU Model/Number of GPU's/GPU Core Clock/GPU Memory Clock) [3dmark Score]

1. 87dtna (Xeon X5667/4964Mhz/GTX 470/1/865Mhz/1830Mhz) [31663]
2. 87dtna (Core i7 2500K/5109Mhz/GTS 450/2/970Mhz/2050Mhz) [31146]
3. jevery  (Core i7 950/4312Mhz/GTX 460/2/832Mhz/2090Mhz) [27993]
4. 87dtna (Xeon L5640/4177Mhz/GTX 460 768mb/900 Mhz/2100Mhz) [25890]
5. Domain_Man (Core 2 Quad Q9650/4500Mhz/GTX580/1/772Mhz/1002Mhz) [25598]
6. 87dtna (Core i7 860/4200Mhz/GTX460 1GB/1/925/1000Mhz) [25433]
7. 87dtna (Core i7 860/4517Mhz/9800Gx2/2/720/1152Mhz) [25335]
8. 87dtna (Core i7 860/4000Mhz/8800GTS(G92) 512Mb/2/783Mhz/1102Mhz) [23201]
9. 87dtna (Athlon II X3 435/4018Mhz/GTX295/2/725Mhz/1100Mhz) [20106]
10. Linkin   (Athlon II X4 635/3625Mhz/GTX 460/1/800Mhz/2000Mhz) [18106]
11. Laquer Head (Core i7 740QM/2527Mhz/GTX 460M/1/675Mhz/625Mhz) [12309] *L/N*
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
​


----------



## linkin

submitted!


----------



## Shane

I want to submit mine,But where the hell do i get the orb link from?

i dont understand?


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> I want to submit mine,But where the hell do i get the orb link from?
> 
> i dont understand?



You need to create an account at 3dmarks website(orb):
http://service.futuremark.com/index.action


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> You need to create an account at 3dmarks website(orb):
> http://service.futuremark.com/index.action



Ah okay thanks Bomber,Il do that right now and get submitting  :good:


----------



## funkysnair

this all sounds like too much hassel for a few numbers 

ill do it eventualy, when i can be bothered


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> this all sounds like too much hassel for a few numbers
> 
> ill do it eventualy, when i can be bothered



Well, somewhat of the goal is more than just rankings, but also being able say, compare performance between your system and someone who has a similar system to yours, which a detailed system profile helps accomplish.


----------



## Shane

funkysnair said:


> this all sounds like too much hassel for a few numbers
> 
> ill do it eventualy, when i can be bothered



i think the orb submission link thingy is a bit OTT,but okay...ive submitted bomber,I hope i done the link thing right...not doing it again


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> i think the orb submission link thingy is a bit OTT,but okay...ive submitted bomber,I hope i done the link thing right...not doing it again



Set your result to public and you'll be good
Linkin...yours needs to be set public as well

(Orb is to ensure you arent running modded drivers or non default resolutions or such).

Edit: Looks like you got it set public.

In the future everyone, make sure to use the "compare" link as well Nevakonaza, i edited your submission for you to include the compare result


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> Edit: Looks like you got it set public.
> 
> In the future everyone, make sure to use the "compare" link as well Nevakonaza, i edited your submission for you to include the compare result



Yeah i set to public,So is that it? is it all good for the submission requirements now?


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i set to public,So is that it? is it all good for the submission requirements now?



Yep, your submission checks out good


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> Yep, your submission checks out good



Nice one


----------



## linkin

Okay i made mine public. :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

Jevery, you just posted your session URL from orb, you need to create an account, make the result public, and then use the "compare" link.


----------



## jevery

Well it looks like the session link I saved no longer leads to the test results and can't be recovered.
Apparently my machine's more capable than I am. Just delete my submission I guess.


----------



## linkin

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=13723117

Thats my compare link bomber


----------



## bomberboysk

jevery said:


> Well it looks like the session link I saved no longer leads to the test results and can't be recovered.
> Apparently my machine's more capable than I am. Just delete my submission I guess.



If you logged into orb when you posted that, it should automatically be in your "my results" on orb.

@linkin, got it.


----------



## jevery

Nope, Not registered.


----------



## jevery

.
OK, I registered and ran 3DM again.  Now it shows today's run and yesterday's run that I submitted.  I don't, however, find where I get the ORB link or make the results "public," etc.
.



.
While I like the idea of adequate requirements to prevent cheating or whatever, the orb link requirement will probably either be an ongoing problem or prevent many from bothering with posting their benchmarks at all - IMO.


----------



## bomberboysk

jevery said:


> .
> OK, I registered and ran 3DM again.  Now it shows today's run and yesterday's run that I submitted.  I don't, however, find where I get the ORB link or make the results "public," etc.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> While I like the idea of adequate requirements to prevent cheating or whatever, the orb link requirement will probably either be an ongoing problem or prevent many from bothering with posting their benchmarks at all - IMO.



Orb is simple as heck, all it requires is you click "My Results", click "Make public" on the result, open the result, edit the name to your CF username, and then give the compare link.

Also....the free version of 3dmark06 requires you view your score online IIRC, so orb is the most effecient way to do things.


----------



## The Chad

Submitted mine.. Hope I got everything right. Like a mini pop quiz this 
I've done a better run of about 400 or so points. But I haven't done a fresh install for a while now so the systems quite bogged down.


----------



## linkin

I just OC'ed my 5770 further, with only 2gb ram im regaining on my submitted score... before overvolting the gpu it was ~15000, now its ~15300, can't wait for my other ram stick to get back!


----------



## jevery

OK, I think I got it this time.  Bomber would you delete my original submission on line 4 and check this one please.  The best part is I got exactly one more point on this run.


----------



## bomberboysk

Scores updated.


----------



## linkin

Who knew that a 200mhz boost in CPU speed, 2gb more ram and 50mhz more on that would let me break 16k:

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=14040657

Gunna submit a new one now. 

EDIT: submitted! I'm catching up to you Nev! >


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> EDIT: submitted! I'm catching up to you Nev! >



haha nice one,Although i could overclock my cpu,gpu and memory a bit more 

what voltage you pusing through that E6300 to get 4Ghz?


----------



## linkin

Well it's set to 1.43v in bios. running pencil modded so it's more like 1.46v at idle, but under load it's down to 1.41v which has been stable so far. without the pencil mod it drooped from 1.44v in bios to 1.36v which made it bsod and so on


----------



## bomberboysk

Note to you guys, by CPU model... i7 920, E6300, etc. Not the core(conroe/etc) code

Fixed all your existing entries in the spreadsheet to reflect that.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Any specific settings we should run the benchmark on?


----------



## danthrax

voyagerfan99 said:


> Any specific settings we should run the benchmark on?



Looks like unless you purchase it you are limited to what settings you can change, bummer...


----------



## voyagerfan99

danthrax said:


> Looks like unless you purchase it you are limited to what settings you can change, bummer...



Well I have a license. That's why I asked.


----------



## bomberboysk

voyagerfan99 said:


> Well I have a license. That's why I asked.



Default settings.


----------



## linkin

might do a run soon... see if the catalyst 10.6 drivers help out at all.


----------



## jevery

Come on you guys.  I don't deserve to be #1 with old technology.  I was down at 7 or 8 on the old list.  Where's Domain Man, 87tdna, Thermal Reactor?


----------



## Respital

I'm getting an error on Windows 7;IDirect3D9::GetDeviceCaps failed: Not available (D3DERR_NOTAVAILABLE). Any help?


----------



## Respital

Bump...


----------



## linkin

sounds like a driver issue... reinstall catalyst or get 10.6 and reinstall 3dmark06 as well.


----------



## 87dtna

jevery said:


> Come on you guys.  I don't deserve to be #1 with old technology.  I was down at 7 or 8 on the old list.  Where's Domain Man, 87tdna, Thermal Reactor?



I just saw this thread today.

I have screenshots with 28k score with my username and currently owned hardware but no timestamp.  So I have to redo it when I get some time and get around to it I guess.  Unfortunately, 06' does not scale quad SLI well AT ALL.  In fact, my SM2 score is lower than with a single GX2 but the SM3 made up for it and then some.  I was watching the GPU usage and each GPU wasn't even being used 50%.

First pic is a single GX2, second is quad SLI-


----------



## 87dtna

OK now we are beyond ridiculous.  So I go through the whole deal and get my screenshot with timestamp, only to find out that now we even have to provide an ORB link, well hell I've long closed that window after I got my screenshot.  And how do you even get it to say you username/name in ORB?  Do you have to register with them?  If so that is total BS to make you register somewhere just to get your score posted here.

What I personally feel is the mods made this so hard to post a score on purpose.  You guys are hoping that all these rules are gonna make people just lose interest.  You had to post up a new 06' and SPI thread to appease people in the mean time.   Well, all I have to say is well done mission accomplished.  Give yourselves a good pat on the back.  I don't even care to post a score here cuz this is so ridiculous.  Screw it.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> OK now we are beyond ridiculous.  So I go through the whole deal and get my screenshot with timestamp, only to find out that now we even have to provide an ORB link, well hell I've long closed that window after I got my screenshot.  And how do you even get it to say you username/name in ORB?  Do you have to register with them?  If so that is total BS to make you register somewhere just to get your score posted here.
> 
> What I personally feel is the mods made this so hard to post a score on purpose.  You guys are hoping that all these rules are gonna make people just lose interest.  You had to post up a new 06' and SPI thread to appease people in the mean time.   Well, all I have to say is well done mission accomplished.  Give yourselves a good pat on the back.  I don't even care to post a score here cuz this is so ridiculous.  Screw it.



I'll remove the ORB requirement, the reason i put it in the first place is to prevent use of non-WHQL approved drivers. However, at this point it seems to be causing more problems than it is worth and i want more people submitting scores.


----------



## 87dtna

Alright, well in that case I apologize for my rant.  I'll submit my score in a minute.

Just ran a single GX2 for now, if someone beats my score I'll just run it again quad SLI


----------



## Shlouski

o i thought this thread was locked, how come omega aint doin this?


----------



## 87dtna

This is the new one.  Omega doesn't have the time anymore he said.


----------



## Shlouski

why arent the score carried over from omega's thread?


----------



## 87dtna

Alot of those users aren't active anymore, we wanted to update.  There was a vote on this awhile back too and new scores won.


----------



## Shlouski

yeah, makes sence, maybe i will have another go a some point and beat my best or i might wait until i have my 5870


----------



## linkin

Will the scores still stand for us that entered them through the ORB?


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> Will the scores still stand for us that entered them through the ORB?



Of course, the ORB link is just now optional


----------



## FuryRosewood

kinda a shame, uninstalled 3Dmark since i found Unigine Heaven...


----------



## 87dtna

Nvidia FTW!!!!

haha

bump


----------



## jevery

Thanks, I feel better now.  

Nothing against Nvidia, but I think it was the OC.


----------



## 87dtna

My CPU score was only 500 higher....not that much really.  I wasn't running hyper threading, so thats a large factor.  My SM2 score was much higher, your SM3 was only a little higher than mine.

I should run 4.2ghz just to see.


EDIT-

OK just ran 4.2ghz....no HT-

SM2-10161
SM3-11032
cpu-6460

Overall score-24169

So, cpu score still 165 points higher, but higher SM2 score still is the biggest factor why my score was almost the same as yours.  Apparently the SM2 score counts for more 3dmarks than the SM3 score.


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> My CPU score was only 500 higher....not that much really.  I wasn't running hyper threading, so thats a large factor.  My SM2 score was much higher, your SM3 was only a little higher than mine.
> 
> I should run 4.2ghz just to see.
> 
> 
> EDIT-
> 
> OK just ran 4.2ghz....no HT-
> 
> SM2-10161
> SM3-11032
> cpu-6460
> 
> Overall score-24169
> 
> So, cpu score still 165 points higher, but higher SM2 score still is the biggest factor why my score was almost the same as yours.  *Apparently the SM2 score counts for more 3dmarks than the SM3 score.*



Because that makes perfect sense.


----------



## 87dtna




----------



## Bacon

bomberboysk said:


> Note to you guys, by CPU model... i7 920, E6300, etc. Not the core(conroe/etc) code
> 
> Fixed all your existing entries in the spreadsheet to reflect that.



Bah, I missed that, should add that to the first post cause I did the same thing .


----------



## Boomer

Just submitted mine. 16687 isn't too bad i guess. I'm stock and haven't done any tweaking yet. Hopefully i will get to that this weekend.

Is my score where it should be for my specs?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v471/jboomer/3dmark.jpg


----------



## linkin

Seems about right boomer.


----------



## jasonn20

I went ahead and submitted 19787


----------



## Shane

Nice jasonn20 

Btw your Ati drivers are outdated


----------



## 87dtna

+1, very outdated!  There's 10.4 now....and I bet just changing to new drivers he'll crack 20k no problem.


----------



## Shane

87dtna,The latest drivers are 10.6 

But if anyone here plays BC2,stay away from them...10.6 driver set is unstable with BFBC2.


----------



## 87dtna

What the hell!  When did 10.5 come out and was it only out for like 2 days or what?  10.4 must have only been out for a month.

Ahhh, I don't like ATI anyway.


EDIT- Yeah 10.5 was out for 2 weeks before 10.6 release.  Come on ATI thats ridiculous.  No wonder I didn't even know about either (haven't had an ATI card for a 2 months and bam 3 driver updates OMG).  Last drivers I used was 10.3, and I have to say MUCH improved from the 10.1 from what I remember.


----------



## linkin

All you have do to is bookmark the download link for your windows version and check it every ~2 weeks 

And i am still coming dead last


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> All you have do to is bookmark the download link for your windows version and check it every ~2 weeks




LOL, yeah exactly...thats just sad.


----------



## 87dtna

Bump!


----------



## Shane

87dtna said:


> Bump!



Im shocked that hardly nobody has submitted,i mean theres only you 87dtna thats submitted for Nvidia


----------



## Boomer

I just noticed my submission is gone from the spreadsheet. any reason it would have been removed?


----------



## 87dtna

Bomber can I submit another score with just a different GPU?  Meaning same CPU just a different GPU.


----------



## bomberboysk

87dtna said:


> Bomber can I submit another score with just a different GPU?  Meaning same CPU just a different GPU.



Absolutely. Same cpu + different gpu or same gpu + difference cpu, as well as differences in number of gpu is perfectly acceptable. 

Also, as i posted in the superpi thread, scores will be updated this coming weekend as i have been on vacation visiting family since last thursday.


----------



## 87dtna

Cool, thanks.  Getting my gtx460 tonight so we can get more Nvidia scores up there LOL.


----------



## 87dtna

Haha I just beat my 9800GX2 score at 4.5ghz with a single gtx460 with the cpu at 4.2ghz!!!


----------



## fastdude

Haha, well done shows how GPU technology is coming like wildfire


----------



## jasonn20

I updated my gpu driver, updated my cpu clock, and updated my ram timings.   

20297 3dmark06   -  previous 19787

If possible Bomberboysk I would like this score instead of my previous.   Thanks


----------



## linkin

Just wait until my AM3 stuff arrives


----------



## bomberboysk

Your score has been updated to reflect that score jason, although could you please resize your image, its a bit large for the forums


----------



## joh06937

do we have a vantage thread as well?


----------



## linkin

Last time i spoke to bomber he said he was going to create one. I've got vantage so I'm interested and can't wait.


----------



## joh06937

for submitting results, what is the timestamp?


----------



## bomberboysk

joh06937 said:


> for submitting results, what is the timestamp?



Right click on your taskbar, adjust date/time. Or, have the date/time on the taskbar in the screenshot.


----------



## joh06937

that's what i ended up doing for the time being until i figured out what it meant. submitted! darn you 87 with your damn intel!


----------



## 87dtna

LOL.  A 5970 should beat me, if you OC your CPU higher.


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> LOL.  A 5970 should beat me, if you OC your CPU higher.



lol, tried that with 0% success rate  i might have a chance in vantage if you used only an ati card (i have the 5970 and the 8800gt you sold me).


----------



## 87dtna

What score are you getting in 06'???

Edit- I see only 21k.  I don't understand that AT ALL.  I had a Phenom II quad at 3.9ghz and a gts250 get 17k.   When I had my 4870 X2 it laughed at 06', something has got to be wrong.  06' does not use PhysX, perhaps take the 8800gt out and see what happens.  Perhaps whatever you are using to allow PhysX with an ATI card is killing your ATI's performance.  The SM2 score is horrible, SM3 score is only the same at my gtx460.  I also only had my I7 at 4.2ghz instead of 4.5ghz like I had with the 9800GX2.

I really think with a 5970 you should be around the same score as mine even with the Phenom II at 3.8ghz.

Also, you have a C3 stepping, I can't believe yours overclocks that poorly.  1.48v at only 3.8ghz???  I have a C3 555 and I can run 3.8ghz on 1.35 voltage and 4.2ghz at 1.50!


----------



## joh06937

87dtna said:


> What score are you getting in 06'???
> 
> Edit- I see only 21k.  I don't understand that AT ALL.  I had a Phenom II quad at 3.9ghz and a gts250 get 17k.   When I had my 4870 X2 it laughed at 06', something has got to be wrong.  06' does not use PhysX, perhaps take the 8800gt out and see what happens.  Perhaps whatever you are using to allow PhysX with an ATI card is killing your ATI's performance.  The SM2 score is horrible, SM3 score is only the same at my gtx460.  I also only had my I7 at 4.2ghz instead of 4.5ghz like I had with the 9800GX2.
> 
> I really think with a 5970 you should be around the same score as mine even with the Phenom II at 3.8ghz.
> 
> Also, you have a C3 stepping, I can't believe yours overclocks that poorly.  1.48v at only 3.8ghz???  I have a C3 555 and I can run 3.8ghz on 1.35 voltage and 4.2ghz at 1.50!



hmm, maybe i'll try without the 8800gt a little later on.

don't you remember trying to help me overclock it a little while back?


----------



## linkin

Submitted my score with ORB link.







Bomber when is the Vantage thread going to happen?


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> Submitted my score with ORB link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bomber when is the Vantage thread going to happen?*



Hopefully soon, i should have some time this coming week to work on it.

Scores updated btw guys.

And joh06937, remember that active GPU cores would be two for a dual GPU card since it has two cores


----------



## joh06937

i wasn't sure if it meant physical or cores, sorry


----------



## bomberboysk

joh06937 said:


> i wasn't sure if it meant physical or cores, sorry



Yeah np, i tried to clear it when i said cores, just future reference for ya


----------



## 87dtna

Bomber I submitted a score but I forgot to put the CPU was a 555, I just put Phenom II.  But the screenshot shows an Athlon II 455, it's just unlocked to a triple core 


Only issue is it seems 3dmark06 doesn't scale the dual GPU's well at all.  SM2 it only had 50% gpu usage on each GPU, and SM3 used 75% of each GPU.  So the score really should be higher, but oh well-








In fact, I score higher in vantage than I do in 06, with less clockspeed to boot


----------



## linkin

Submitted again, almost 18k, damn cpu... but i really don't wanna overclock much more because everything is nice and even


----------



## lubo4444

linkin said:


> Submitted again, almost 18k, damn cpu... but i really don't wanna overclock much more because everything is nice and even



I'm running everything stock settings and i'm happy with it.  I'll be overclocking though, but hopefully in the future.  So far everything runs great.  Why dont you do a second test?  Sometimes the score is higher.


----------



## jevery

.
First 3DMark for my new build, but with my old GPUs, 
.
.




.
.
Got a pair of 1 GB superclocked GTX 460s coming soon.  Hope to break 30K, but I dunno - Mark isn't kind to NVIDIA.
.


----------



## 87dtna

06' isn't the greatest for the gtx460, vantage runs fine.  I only get like ~60% gpu usage on the SM2 so it's not using it to the full potential at all.

Nice score BTW, guess I'm gonna have to whip you with a dual core soon when I get some time to do some DICE benching


----------



## jevery

87dtna said:


> Nice score BTW, guess I'm gonna have to whip you with a dual core soon when I get some time to do some DICE benching



Well, being a worthy opponent, I wouldn't want you to take it sitting down.   Trouble is I'm having to spend a lot more $ than you to compete with you.


----------



## linkin

http://service.futuremark.com/resultComparison.action?compareResultId=14646249&compareResultType=14

Doing some benches for competitions on other forums


----------



## 87dtna

jevery said:


> Well, being a worthy opponent, I wouldn't want you to take it sitting down.   Trouble is I'm having to spend a lot more $ than you to compete with you.



:good:

Hoping to get the 655k to atleast 5.6 or so ghz and still pass the 100% load CPU test with HT on.  On 06', with that kind of clockspeed should make for one hell of a score even on only a single gtx460.

The other issue is I don't currently have a full working P55 board.  The UD3R in my main rig the top x16 slot doesn't work so it only has the lower x4 which bottlenecks the 460.  My other P55 is an ASRock extreme which needs RMA'd because it completely died.  So it may be a few weeks, I'll probably get the UD3R back first which is fine doesn't matter whichever board since the 655k is unlocked I don't have to worry about hitting base clock walls anymore


----------



## SeN

i got 15,948 with a 4870 and a phenom 940 =D


----------



## 87dtna

Got my P55's back from RMA.  Hopefully will get some Phase benching in tomorrow with the 655k and gtx460.  Hoping to hit atleast 26k on a dual core and single GPU   Doubt I'll get there on Phase though, maybe once I break out the DICE pot.


----------



## 87dtna

New score with a SINGLE gtx460 *768mb*.


----------



## jevery

Nice score, :good:  I'm hoping you don't get another 460.  I ran a 28,252 at 4331 yesterday, but that's about it for me - I won't push it any harder.


----------



## 87dtna

Thanks.

Actually I am going to get another gtx460, but only after I sell the L5640.  I will still have my 950 though, which can do 4.4ghz on air and 4.7ghz on my SS phase.


----------



## linkin

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15122967

got a screeny of that.

Oh you've put my HD5770 result in the top 25 nvidia was well


----------



## 87dtna

P-A-R-T........Y.....because I gotta!






Oh no!  Just realized there's no GPUz in the screenshot, here's the gpuz-


----------



## jevery

30K has been breached!  Damn, how I have to start saving again, Congratulations 87 :good:


----------



## 87dtna

Yes yes, FINALLY!  lol

Thanks man 

Most of the time the GPU usage never goes above 40% on each GPU, so it's not much better than having two 5850's anyway.  But with 2 GPU's I could only get ~29k no matter what I did so it did help enough to finally cross the barrier.

Only on the third scene did the GPU usage go to 100% for a brief second, and here's that screen shot.....actually my fingers weren't fast enough because directly after this there was a 443 fps but I missed it-

oh and don't mind MSI afterburner's FPS at the top left, it just didn't keep up as fast....


----------



## Candlepally

I know i don't meet to requirement yet but here we go




http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15199549

14k is kinda low around here lol


----------



## Domain_Man

Hello everyone and Happy New Year. long time no see, I had been busy moving from Cold London to Warm Singapore.

I still love my Q9650 rig, it is still amazing by today's standards, I just cant replace this beast just yet..

I just had to replace the CPU fan to an H70 cooler because the ambient temps here are between 28-32 degrees.

Anyway I finally done a new 3DMARK06 bench and here's the results:











updated, picture with the latest version of GPU-Z, thanks 87dtna!


----------



## 87dtna

LOL dude you need to update your GPUz.... like a year ago lol


----------



## Domain_Man

Haha 87, well it still got the gpu info, clocks and shaders so all counted. Plus no rules were broken


----------



## bomberboysk

Guys, don't forget, unless you submit them to the spreadsheet i won't be able to add them to the list


----------



## Domain_Man

Thanks Bomber, I will submit my scores. 

Hey 87 I have updated gpu-z, thanks


----------



## Gooberman

This was what i was able to squeeze out


----------



## 87dtna

Overclock your CPU more, you'll get a much better score.


----------



## Gooberman

Well this is the very first time I've ever tried to OC my CPU xD


----------



## 87dtna

Are you running a stock cooler?

Did you need the voltage increase or do you just have it on auto?  Stock voltage should be 1.35 and I'd think it could easily do 3.3ghz on stock volts.  But auto probably increased your volts even with the small overclock.


----------



## Gooberman

Stock cooler I had it on auto then manually changed it for it to go a little higher


----------



## 87dtna

You shouldn't have needed more voltage for that small of overclock.  In fact I bet you'd make it to atleast 3.6ghz on the 1.40v you're on now.


----------



## Laquer Head

Not sure how this is, but my G73 laptop got 12,309 3DMarks.

Is there a listing for laptop scores?


----------



## 87dtna

Wow dude thats a killer laptop!  I don't think they were doing anything special for laptops, so it'll go in with the rest of the scores.


----------



## Laquer Head

ahh ok, yah I was surprised by the number too..


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah at this time there is no specific ranking for laptops, in the future if there are enough laptop scores i will place another leaderboard up specifically for laptops.


----------



## Laquer Head

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah at this time there is no specific ranking for laptops, in the future if there are enough laptop scores i will place another leaderboard up specifically for laptops.



Sounds good!


----------



## Domain_Man

When are you updating next Bomber?


----------



## bomberboysk

Was going to yesterday, but roadrunner has been out since then. If it comes back up today i'll be updating it. (Posted from my palm pre)


----------



## Geoff

I love how we are still using this when there are two new versions out, shows that futuremark may have made a mistake switching the scoring of their benchmarks.


----------



## bomberboysk

Actually for hwbot we still bench as far back as 3dmark '99


----------



## 87dtna

I now spank you all with two lowly gts450's


----------



## jasonn20

Was hoping to beat my AMD score but it did not happen... 

[URL=http://img31.imageshack.us/i/3dmark060.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

Turn HT off and overclock higher.  You'll get a much better score.


----------



## jasonn20

This is 4400mhz ht off.... 19704

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15291129


----------



## 87dtna

Thats weird.  What Drivers are you using for the 4870?

Edit- Ah 10.11 I see, I think try older drivers try 10.5

Still don't understand the CPU thing.  What was the CPU score with 4.2 HT on?


----------



## jasonn20

Here is the link to the first run.. http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15290886

Yes, gonna try 10.6 and see if it helps...


----------



## 87dtna

hmm, 10.5 is better.


----------



## jasonn20

I thought I would use 10.6 since it is what I used with the AMD run.

It's not a big deal or anything I was just tinkering with this new setup.  The transition from test to test is much smoother than with the AMD.  


Here is the besT I have gotten..  my fans roaring.. sounds like a vacuum cleaner left running for 6 hours now.. probably gonna have to give it a break everyone is getting annoyed..    ... might try 4600mhz though... 

[URL=http://img832.imageshack.us/i/3dmark06test2.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 87dtna

Meh, get a better card.  4870's are crap IMO.

Or, you could get a 4870 X2 and tri-fire, that would work


----------



## SslagleZ28

*Hmmm is this good?*

I have no idea what a good number is and what a bad number is


----------



## jasonn20

87dtna said:


> Meh, get a better card.  4870's are crap IMO.
> 
> Or, you could get a 4870 X2 and tri-fire, that would work



I updated my DirectX drivers and my score have improved a bit... I'm in the 20's with 4.2ghz and HT ON.... 

This Gpu does everything I need for it to do... plays any game nicely with some on maxxed settings... not a bad card they just run hot normally..


----------



## 87dtna

SslagleZ28 said:


> I have no idea what a good number is and what a bad number is
> 
> ]




Seems low for your hardware, but newer drivers aren't friendly to 3dmark06.  The GPU doesn't even get used 100% at all, so thats why the score is lower.  And with a 6970, you don't have a choice but to use the newest drivers.


----------



## bomberboysk

Scores were updated again earlier today guys. Thats a pretty impressive score on the 450's w/ sandy bridge 87dtna.


----------



## 87dtna

Thanks, SB kicks AZZ!  lol...and everything was on air too, thats what really flips me out as well.  When I saw the score I was like OMG sweet!  I'm now in first place on the bot for 2x gt450 score.


----------



## jasonn20

Well this is with a updated a DirectX driver. The higher clocks do not really benefit this card so I think my MB is limiting me on the pcie slot somehow...


----------



## SslagleZ28

UPDATE:


----------



## 87dtna

jasonn20 said:


> Well this is with a updated a DirectX driver. The higher clocks do not really benefit this card so I think my MB is limiting me on the pcie slot somehow...



Thats impossible, it's running at full x16 speed.  Even x8 wouldn't bottleneck a 4870 actually.

Have you tried older drivers?  For a 4870, IIRC 9.12 drivers are one of the best.


----------



## jasonn20

87dtna said:


> Thats impossible, it's running at full x16 speed.  Even x8 wouldn't bottleneck a 4870 actually.
> 
> Have you tried older drivers?  For a 4870, IIRC 9.12 drivers are one of the best.



I came to the conclusion that is all my 4870 has got.  The higher cpu clocks only benefit the gpu upto a point.. then it levels out...


*edit*
Here is a run with my HD5870... http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/1383/3dmark0658702.png


----------



## Shane

Update,I7 860 @ 3.82Ghz,HD 6950 @ Stock settings!!!






I bet if i Oc my 860 to 4Ghz and do the BIOS mod to my 6950 and overclock id hit 24k easy?
Not that im going too though,Not worth it.


----------



## 87dtna

With your CPU at 4ghz, even overclocking the 6950 without unlocking it you can probably hit 25-26k.  Unlock the 6950 to a 6970, assuming it will still overclocking well, 26-27k.

Just the CPU to 4ghz with no other changes and you'll easily be over 24k.  CPU overclock makes a huge difference in 06'.


----------



## funkysnair




----------



## funkysnair

ah dam i just realised my mistake, i forgot to open cpu-z gpu-z and its an old picture lol...

never mind i guess it will just be un official - i got another gtx 460 in sli now anyway.


----------



## JareeB

i have the lowest score that means i win lol


----------



## Domain_Man

87dtna, is your MB not affected by the Sandy Bridge chipset flaw?


----------



## 87dtna

I sold it before they did the recall


----------



## Domain_Man

nice move :good:


----------



## funkysnair

lol, no flies on you


----------



## Shane

Mr Bomber list needs updating.


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Mr Bomber list needs updating.



Just remembered to check these threads, i'll update it tomorrow since its nearing midnight here. Next time throw me a PM since i get email notifications for those


----------



## 87dtna

Prelim run on air, will get on the SS phase and give an updated score and submit it


----------



## 87dtna

Single GPU 31k WOOOOOT!


----------



## funkysnair

very good sir


----------



## bomberboysk

Updated


----------



## 87dtna

Come on Jevery, get crackin 

Bomber, I may have typo'd but my ram speeds were at 1830 not 1730.  My bad if I entered it wrong.


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> Updated



You forgot mine mr bomber!.....HOW DARE YOU!  :good:


----------



## 87dtna

Did you even submit it? because you aren't on the spreadsheet.


----------



## jevery

87dtna said:


> Come on Jevery, get crackin



Nope, I'm topped out at 28,252 with my 460s and CPU on air.  I can only hold the CPU tests @ 4.1 with HT and 4.3 without.  I'm eyeing a pair of 570s though.


----------



## 87dtna

What?  A 950 shouldn't be topping out at 4.1.  Mine took 1.30v for 4ghz stable HT on.  I could easily get to 4.3ghz HT on and 4.5ghz ht off.  What cooler do you have?


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> You forgot mine mr bomber!.....HOW DARE YOU!  :good:



I didn't forget any, if it's not submitted to the spreadsheet, it doesn't go towards the rankings. Thats made pretty clear in the first post


----------



## JLuchinski

I submitted mine, did you get it? NM, It's on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> I didn't forget any, if it's not submitted to the spreadsheet, it doesn't go towards the rankings. Thats made pretty clear in the first post



Oh yeah i remember,Meh too much hastle for just submitting a mark.


----------



## jasonn20

an updated run...  


[URL=http://img88.imageshack.us/i/3dmark06222.png/]
	
[/URL]
http://img217.imageshack.us/i/3dmark06222.png/


----------



## 87dtna

red X, link seems to take forever to load and I just closed the window.


----------



## jasonn20

87dtna said:


> red X, link seems to take forever to load and I just closed the window.



not sure must be a problem with imageshack...


----------



## sef24

Hello! Never really visited the gpu/monitor page before the other day. 
Well I got my newer setup and have got it going! With the benchmark here is my current results. I may update this sometime in the future (whenever I get more comfortable with overclocking my GPU's, and possibly my cpu higher than the easy OC option in the bios.

If I am missing anything, just let me know







Max Frame was I believe 432


----------



## 87dtna

Just a little overclock on the GPU's and you'll easily beat my score even at your current CPU overclock.

Congrats.


----------



## sef24

What software would u suggest I use for ocing, and what temps should I not surpass with furmark? 
Also, my CPU is the i5-2500k  in terms of the mark11 benchmark


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah I also had a 2500k, he just messed up it should say I5 not I7.  But I was at 5.1ghz 

I use MSI afterburner, great program.

Forget furmark, you should be able to run 900 core clock on stock voltage with no issues.  Just doing that, and getting your CPU to ~4.6ghz you'll easily pass my score.  Remember I was only on gts450's, pretty weak GPU's.


----------



## sef24

87dtna said:


> Yeah I also had a 2500k, he just messed up it should say I5 not I7.  But I was at 5.1ghz
> 
> I use MSI afterburner, great program.
> 
> Forget furmark, you should be able to run 900 core clock on stock voltage with no issues.  Just doing that, and getting your CPU to ~4.6ghz you'll easily pass my score.  Remember I was only on gts450's, pretty weak GPU's.



Oh awesome, this weekend I'll prob tweak everything and see what I come up with. One question though, is there any simple way to unlock the max oc that I can get? Msi is limiting me to what ccc will let me get, 840/1300


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah.

c:/program files x86/msi afterburner

Open up the CFG file with notepad.  Scroll down to EnableUnofficialOverclocking, which is near the bottom, and change the 0 to a 1.  File/save.  Restart afterburner.


----------



## sef24

87dtna said:


> Yeah.
> 
> c:/program files x86/msi afterburner
> 
> Open up the CFG file with notepad.  Scroll down to EnableUnofficialOverclocking, which is near the bottom, and change the 0 to a 1.  File/save.  Restart afterburner.



awesome, thanks!

Ill go ahead and test some GPU OC tonight, what temps would you suggest I take as a maximum? 
My current case is pretty decent in terms of cooling, though I dont have much experience on temps with crossfire cards


----------



## sef24

hmmm. I do not see any Enable text... currently near the bottom this is what I see...

[ATIADLHAL]
UnofficialOverclockingEULA	= 
UnofficialOverclockingMode	= 0
AccessibilityCheckingPeriod	= 0

I have put each to 1, but it didnt seem to change anything.
Ill search for results and see if I can figure it out myself

edit:
So I have found out that I would need to add this. . .

UnofficialOverclockingEULA	= I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode	= 1

I also enabled the unlock voltage control in the options, though I dont know if it was needed

edit2:
Now I seem to get a BSOD whenever I apply any type of overclock, even at 840 (which was the max before unlocking the software).


----------



## 87dtna

OK there's just something up with teh dumb 2.1.0 version.

Try the 2.2 beta-

http://downloads.guru3d.com/-MSI-Afterburner-2.2.0-Beta-1-download-2604.html


----------



## sef24

87dtna said:


> OK there's just something up with teh dumb 2.1.0 version.
> 
> Try the 2.2 beta-
> 
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/-MSI-Afterburner-2.2.0-Beta-1-download-2604.html



That seemed to work, but I seem to get some awkward problems.
I increased my core voltage to 875 and tested with 3dmark06, score ~30950, small improvement. I went ahead and increased it to 900, though whenever I open an application, I end up getting a blue screen.

Once I rebooted, I opened up MSIAfterburner, changed it to 850, and instantly got a blue screen when hitting apply. So it seems that once I hit a blue screen, the computer crashes whenever I try to OC the gpu at all until I redownload the software all together (I think).

Possibly the drivers? Ill have to look into it. . . Either way, this new setup is giving me some strange problems at the moment. Such as turning on the computer, It boots up for 5 seconds, turns off, reboots up and works just fine. Every time I turn it on it goes through that. Gonna have to look into it


----------



## 87dtna

Sounds like you are just changing core clock, not core voltage.

At the bottom of afterburner, click on the settings button.  Then make sure that unlock voltage control in checked and voltage monitoring.

I think stock voltage is around 1.175v, not really sure.  But it will show like 1175.  Core voltage should be the top bar for adjustment.

Your 6950 is apparently just not a great clocker when unlocked, those unlocked shaders aren't as stable so you need more voltage.


----------



## sef24

87dtna said:


> Sounds like you are just changing core clock, not core voltage.
> 
> At the bottom of afterburner, click on the settings button.  Then make sure that unlock voltage control in checked and voltage monitoring.
> 
> I think stock voltage is around 1.175v, not really sure.  But it will show like 1175.  Core voltage should be the top bar for adjustment.
> 
> Your 6950 is apparently just not a great clocker when unlocked, those unlocked shaders aren't as stable so you need more voltage.



Thanks, pretty new to overclocking so im overcautious a bit when I test.
I ran furmark and my 2nd gpu stayed pretty cool, mainly tested my 1st gpu and at about 5 minutes of running it it jumped up to 94C.

No game will put that much pressure on the GPU, but I am curious if that temp/length of test would be ok in terms of regular play?

edit: this is at 900/1250 @ 1175 voltage

edit2: stock voltage of a 6950 is @ 1100, 6970 is at 1175, my unlocked cards changed the shaders only, and not the memory/core/voltage.
Ill mess around with this more, if I dont get much of a difference with a 900core clock, ill switch the bios (dual bios cards) and see how an overclock does with 1408 sharders OC'd


----------



## 87dtna

Always manually set fan speed to 100% while benching.

20 minute test of furmark, I really wouldn't want to see over 80c with the fans at 100%.


----------



## Subby

*My Score*

I ran 3dMark03 where it covered the CPU/Graphics/Fill Rate etc tests and I got a mark of: 48355

Is that "Pretty good"/"Average"/"Bad"

Of course there are many ways to look at it e.g. Gaming sense, video editing etc - Just give me a rough, rounded up/down small definition...

(One thing "Technalists" (if there is such a word) love to do is to derive more confusion out of a confusing/pending request/question or an agenda).

My specs are: i7 2600, HD 5770, 1.5TB, Win 7, H67 Chipset

Oh and, go easy on me.

Subby~


----------



## 87dtna

I don't really bench 03', why don't you just bench 06' and let us know what you get?

What is your CPU's clockspeed at?


----------



## Subby

I'm on it!

I'll post tomorrow with my score.

The CPU is a i7 Sandy Bridge 2600 running @ 3.4GHz Stock (Turbo Boost goes up to 3.8GHz, I think)


----------



## Subby

17579 3DMarks

That was using 3DMark06 (But it said that my graphics driver was not suitable even though I downloaded the latest catalyst  and driver for my 5770...lol...Silly website).

Subby~


----------



## jasonn20

Broke 30k with a single gpu... 

[URL=http://img33.imageshack.us/i/3dmark062600k.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## bomberboysk

Updated, surprisingly there were no nVidia scores this time around.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm comfortably over 13,000 now, trying to get those extra 24 marks to break 14,000--

Got cpu to hit over 3GHz stable...and running on full 16GB ram now!!


----------



## 87dtna

Try lowering the multiplier on the CPU and raising the base clock so you can get higher North bridge speed.  Even if you can only get the same overclock on the CPU the higher NB speed should put you over the edge.

Windows XP really helps as well if you feel like changing an OS.  I've had it make a 500 point difference.

Also, 06' is very clockspeed oriented, can you shut down hyper threading and add more clockspeed?  If you can get ~200 mhz more clockspeed without HT it will be worth it.  Plus temps will be cooler as well without HT.


----------



## Laquer Head

I'm feeling 14,000, if I hit it, is pretty damn good for a laptop!


----------



## 87dtna

If you can get 167 X 20 (3.34ghz) with no HT, that'll put your ram to 1600 where it should be and and put the north bridge speed to 2500.  Should be a huge improvement.  The CPU score may go down ever so slightly (not much if at all, and actually it will go up if you install XP) but the SM2 and SM3 scores should be quite a bit improved.


Ram amount has no affect...and actually if you are populating 4 slots that will hurt your ability to overclock the CPU because the memory controller is stressed.  Cut down to 2 sticks.  Even 2gb of ram is sufficient with 06', 16gb doesn't net you any gains.


----------



## Laquer Head

Finally broke 14,000 and I cant push it further without crashing now!


----------



## 87dtna

How'd you do that?  I don't see any differences from the 13k run...?  You're still in win7, still same CPU clockspeed, and GPU clocks are the same....?


----------



## Perkomate

anyone got scores for ATI Radeon 5770? I haven't got 530meg of bandwidth left. haha


----------



## Laquer Head

87dtna said:


> How'd you do that?  I don't see any differences from the 13k run...?  You're still in win7, still same CPU clockspeed, and GPU clocks are the same....?



I raised the gpu clocks a tiny bit more..


----------



## Spesh

I know I don't fit the criteria to have my score recorded due to lack of posts, but I just thought I'd post it up anyway. I don't expect it to get added amongst the other records.


----------



## Spesh

.


----------



## 87dtna

Very nice 


Sandy bridge is like the 3d king....course, couple of gtx580's never hurt right?  


Why the lower core clocks on the card?  You were at 1000 for 3dmark11, I'd imagine you could get atleast 1020+mhz with 06' especially in SLI as GPU usage never goes above 60% really.


----------



## Spesh

87dtna said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> Sandy bridge is like the 3d king....course, couple of gtx580's never hurt right?
> 
> 
> Why the lower core clocks on the card?  You were at 1000 for 3dmark11, I'd imagine you could get atleast 1020+mhz with 06' especially in SLI as GPU usage never goes above 60% really.



Cheers.

The reason for the different clock speeds is that I have several different profiles setup in Afterburner. 950Mhz core is the speed that I have the cards run all the time by default on Windows startup. I usually just load the 1Ghz profile when I'm benching. However, this time I forgot. It probably wouldn't make a huge deal of difference I don't think.


----------



## 87dtna

Atleast 500 points probably.  50mhz core clock is alot.


----------



## sujith34

i dont understand?


----------



## 87dtna

What don't you understand?


----------



## Spesh

I don't understand whay my score isn't on the leader board list.....lol


----------



## 87dtna

Did you submit the score?

In the OP there's a ''Scores may be submitted Here'' link to click on.  The scores aren't just added because you posted a screenshot.


----------



## Spesh

87dtna said:


> Did you submit the score?
> 
> In the OP there's a ''Scores may be submitted Here'' link to click on.  The scores aren't just added because you posted a screenshot.



Ah I see.


----------



## Spesh

Nope, that didn't seem to do it either lol.


----------



## 87dtna

When did you submit it?  Bomber only updates so often, and it seems like he hasn't been around much lately either anyway.


----------



## Spesh

Submitted a month or two ago. It's not a major issue.


----------



## xxmorpheus

i submitted scores weeks ago and still no update...


----------



## Laquer Head

update


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## Geoff

The OP took this thread over because I did the same thing, which was not getting around to updating this.  Now he can see why.


----------

